# Vacuum System Almost Finished



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I bought a used expensive vacuum system several years ago and ended up selling it. I used it about 5 1/2 years and got a good profit out of it when I sold it.

I found that I could use another system and started collecting parts as I found them on sale. I finally got all of the parts together for my new vacuum system about 2 weeks ago and have finally started work on the system this week.

The system is designed after the EVS system plans, free from here:

http://www.joewoodworker.com/docs/ProjectEVS.pdf

I had to buy a 10 ft section of 4" PVC pipe so I redesigned the system to have 4 storage reservoirs instead of 2 and they are larger than the plan reservoirs. This gives the system the ability to hold the vacuum level longer and cycle the pump less.

This addition of 2 reservoirs added to the cost of the system for additional parts however, I feel it will be worth it in the overall operation of the system.

The project is not complete at this point however it can now be used!!! I still have to build and install 3 storage drawers. After completing the assembly of the system I ran a hour test. 

I ran the system to 25in Hg and unplugged the system for it to sit undisturbed for 1 hour. After 1 hour the system gauge read about 24.25in Hg so I am more than happy with the vacuum retention of the system. 

I adjusted the system to turn off at 21in Hg as recommended buy the plans. I checked the cycling and was pleased with the operation of the vacuum controller.

I think this system will work better than the old system I had. I can live with it the way it is until I get the chance to build the storage drawers.

My wife will be babysitting one of the granddaughters for a few days so I am going to do some work in the Kitchen while she is gone and surprise her, so I know I won't be working on anything else for a few days.

Here are some pictures of the vacuum system to this point:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, I know it is too late now but in the future I suggest using a white Teflon pipe dope instead of tape. I worked for a company that specialized in Gast and SIHI vacuum pumps. I studied hydraulics; pneumatics controls and circuits and have worked as a pipe fitter building robotic weld systems for most of the last 10 years. Nobody uses tape; tape tends to clog valves as small portions break free inside the systems. That is a headache you don't need and it's easy to avoid.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, Mike.. I used the tape for the first two-thirds of my air compressor filter / regulator setup, switching to the dope when I had a couple of wire-braid flex hoses made up, at the recommendation of the hydraulic shop.

I have a small leak in my system (60 gal compressor cycles every few hours) and plan to take it apart to rework some day here "soon". I now know to use all dope.

I'd wondered because the dope was kinda messy to use, compared to the tape.

Jim


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Mike said:


> Mike, I know it is too late now but in the future I suggest using a white Teflon pipe dope instead of tape. I worked for a company that specialized in Gast and SIHI vacuum pumps. I studied hydraulics; pneumatics controls and circuits and have worked as a pipe fitter building robotic weld systems for most of the last 10 years. Nobody uses tape; tape tends to clog valves as small portions break free inside the systems. Tht is a headache you don't need and it's easy to avoid.


Thanks for the heads up on the tape. Guess I need to pull it all apart and start over from the beginning before I start using it. 

The last system I had used a Gast pump and the system had a small leak that I never did find, but it worked good.

Thanks,
Me Mike


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Never thought about it like that, guess that is why We use pipe dope on everything at work


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on the tape. I have used the tape in the past for convienance. What you said makes good sence to me "now"

Dick


----------

